# John Deere 2010 Hydraulic Issues



## jnettrecker

I am the proud new owner of a 196? John Deere 2010. After having the motor rebuilt and several hundred $ worth of additional work done I brought it home. The problem started when I would engage the pump using the lever Left of the steering wheel and if left engaged would kill the tractor. Come to find out it appears someone installed the wrong kind of hydraulic control body (supposed to be tripple spool???). VERY LONG story short it caused some kind of pressure relief plug to pop out and made a HUGE hydraulic leak. I took the tractor to the mechanic in February and he finally got to it this past week. After splitting the tractor, fixing the pressure plug etc he has said that I need to come get it, that it is really outside of their area of expertise. Although I appreciate his honesty, that doesn't help me. Now I have a host of problems and not a clue where to start. I used to be a motorcycle mechanic so I do have a mechanic wherewithal but have never really worked on tractors.

The NOW problems.
-New bucket control valve (obviously I need to install one that will let the fluid pass through and not pressurize when not using the controls)
-No power steering
-3 Point does not raise or lower at all
-Loader CREEPS in any direction other than lowering it
-Small hydraulic fluid leak by where the pedal linkage is (not a big deal, just a quarter size puddle over night, but annoying none the less since I paid them to split the tractor etc.
-How to check the hydro fluid level

ANY help is appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## wacoplowboy

I own a 2010 with a JD 48 loader. There is a metal transmission/hydralic filter under the right hand foot board when you are sitting on the tractor. It is an odd shape and has 3 bolts that hold it closed. This one filter runs the power steering, 3 point and aux hydralics. Clean it and refill the transmission with 8 gallons of SAE 10w 30 motor oil of a good brand. Mine has to be serviced about every 90 days.


----------



## chrisfrye

i have a problem also, 
power steering wants to go to the left all by its self. This all started after i pulled the front cover on trans to replace input seals.I replaced all gaskets and seals, new trans fluid and filter. if i disengage the pump it manual steers fine. any ideas to what i did wrong? or has a different issue arised?


----------



## chrisfrye

no loader on this one. i checked lines to book and are correct


----------



## Cmitchell

My 2010 won't pull itself any ideas?


----------



## wacoplowboy

*all the help you want*

my email is [email protected]
send me an email and I will send you a john deere manual on that tractor. I have used one for years and the hydrallic as not simple but are easily understood when someone who knows tells you. The hydrallic pump is between the clutch and transmission and is difficult to get out. on the right side of the tractor is the piping from the pump to the control valves under the dash on the left side. on the right side under the floor board is a filter and the loader is generally run by the rear remote. The system runs at 1500 lbs of pressure, be cautious it can cut right through the skin.



jnettrecker said:


> I am the proud new owner of a 196? John Deere 2010. After having the motor rebuilt and several hundred $ worth of additional work done I brought it home. The problem started when I would engage the pump using the lever Left of the steering wheel and if left engaged would kill the tractor. Come to find out it appears someone installed the wrong kind of hydraulic control body (supposed to be tripple spool???). VERY LONG story short it caused some kind of pressure relief plug to pop out and made a HUGE hydraulic leak. I took the tractor to the mechanic in February and he finally got to it this past week. After splitting the tractor, fixing the pressure plug etc he has said that I need to come get it, that it is really outside of their area of expertise. Although I appreciate his honesty, that doesn't help me. Now I have a host of problems and not a clue where to start. I used to be a motorcycle mechanic so I do have a mechanic wherewithal but have never really worked on tractors.
> 
> The NOW problems.
> -New bucket control valve (obviously I need to install one that will let the fluid pass through and not pressurize when not using the controls)
> -No power steering
> -3 Point does not raise or lower at all
> -Loader CREEPS in any direction other than lowering it
> -Small hydraulic fluid leak by where the pedal linkage is (not a big deal, just a quarter size puddle over night, but annoying none the less since I paid them to split the tractor etc.
> -How to check the hydro fluid level
> 
> ANY help is appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## wacoplowboy

clutch and adjustment. You must have 1 inch of free play at the petal, more or less and the clutch will not engage.


----------

